# My 1st real Wa



## knyfeknerd (Oct 21, 2012)

I tried my first mortise and tenon wa today. I glued it all up a few days ago, and had today off to screw around with it. I assumed this was going to be easy and had visions of perfectly angled and planed octogan wa's..........
........not so much.
I have no prior woodworking experience and am teaching myself via the trial and error method. I tend to learn a lot more from my failures than my successes. 
And let me say I've been learning a lot lately!!!:cheffry:

I rehandled my Tojiro Nakiri. It's a cheapo that I actually do like. It cuts well for the $50 price. 
Knowing that I am sure to screw this one up, I went to my local Woodcraft store and bought some budget knife handle blocks. I think I spent about $20 and got (it was labeled as) African Blackwood and Redwood Burl. Neither one looked great, but they ended up being decent pieces and I've even got enough leftover to do a small wa next.
It's not straight, equilateral or even close to correct. But I'll give it a shot and see how she does. I can always go back and take a little more off later.
I do think the wood is pretty. I think I got lucky this time.




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


I've got Mike Henry's phone #. I'm going to call him soon for some advice, as soon as I figure exactly how much it is that I don't know.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks nice. What epoxy/glue did you use to attach it and how did you get the handle off? I have the 210 from the same line, love the blade, hate the handle.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 21, 2012)

Jmadams13 said:


> What epoxy/glue did you use to attach it and how did you get the handle off?


I use a CA gap filling epoxy. I thought I could just chisel the handle off, but I ended up having to cut (with a dremel cutting wheel) at the top and bottom of the spine.


----------



## Mike L. (Oct 22, 2012)

I was at knerd's house this evening for dinner and visiting the grandkids (and washing some clothes). Tried twice to sneak that nakiri out the door, but no luck. :eek2:
Besides, the cleaver that I already stole does a fine job for prepping most of my meals!


----------



## steeley (Oct 22, 2012)

you learn a lot from the first ones. way to go chris


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 22, 2012)

looks comfortable. Use the disk,not the belt. make a square and knock off the corners. Octagon.


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 22, 2012)

That looks great, nice score with the wood too! I'd be more than happy if i could pull off something like that on the first go!


----------



## heirkb (Oct 22, 2012)

I know some (including me) think that the rounded square handles like this don't look as nice as the octagons, but I really do think they feel more comfortable in my hand than handles with sharp corners. Nice work.


----------



## Mike9 (Oct 22, 2012)

That looks good knerd - congrats and welcome to the dark side. I like the Shirogami line too. They are hard to beat for the price and once they are tuned up they rock.


----------



## mhenry (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice first attempt, and it does look very comfy.


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thats a pretty awesome first attempt! That wood looks real nice on it!!! I dont mind the round handles I think it is more comfy, the D shape isnt a bad shape either!
What shop did you go to get the wood?


----------



## jklip13 (Oct 25, 2013)

nice burl!


----------

